# Suche guten CRT Monitor.



## User Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Will ein CRT Monitor kaufen für SuSE 9.1 und 9.3.
Weiß aber nicht welchen gut ist.
Der Preis sollte unter 200 Euro liegen und soll 19 Zoll haben.
Wer kann mir einen Empfehlen?
Danke
Gruß Maik


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juli 2005)

moin


Wen du noch 50€ drauflegst, bekommst du sher gute TFTs in der Größe!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## User Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Und wie heißt der?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juli 2005)

moin


Z.B. der "Acer AL1913s".


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## User Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Unter welchem Betriebssytem lauft er?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juli 2005)

moin


Jeder normale Monitor, läuft mit jedem Betriebsystem! Auch dieser.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## User Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Leider nicht jeder!
Habe einen IBM 9525 der mir Probleme bereitet unter SuSE.
Deshalb muß ein neuer her!


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juli 2005)

moin


Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, das es an Linux liegt. Ich tippe da eher auf ein Problem mit der Grafikarte und nem Treiber.
Hast du denn schon ne anderen Monitor getestet?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## User Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Nein ich habe keinen zweiten Monitor.


----------



## User Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Habe aber einen zweiten Rechner, der das selbe Problem hat.
Deshalb denke ich daß das an den Monitor liegt.


----------



## MCIglo (17. Juli 2005)

Kann trotzdem an der falsch konfigurieten GraKa liegen.
Scheint mir auch viel warscheinlicher.
Nem Monitor ist es recht egal, ob du da Suse, Solaris, Windoof, OS/2 oder Basic laufe hast. Er zeigt das an, was er von der GraKa gesagt bekommt.


----------

